# Very odd doll..... Old or new?



## Bixel (Apr 10, 2011)

Found this very odd doll today. I was out helping build an offroad track for remote control vehicles, and in the digging process, I saw this roll out of the bucket. Now I I picked it up, and brushed it off, and this is the odd little fellow I saw. 

 It has some sort of crudly "carved" face, with a rough nose, and eyes, mouth and hair just seemed to have been pressed in with a stick or something like that.

 It was found in an area where there has no been houses before, and there was no other trash around there. I am trying to figure out if it in a modern arm form, recently buried, or if it has any age to it at all. It has no signature or other id mark on it. As you can see, the feet and arms are broke off.

 Anybody have any ideas....? It seems to be a reddish type clay, but I am no expert at this stuff.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2011)

Good thing you said something, I would have guessed cast metal. 
 I looks like it broke off of something to me and not a solo item. It might be a repro from an Aztec, Inca et al craze.


----------



## epackage (Apr 10, 2011)

I would bring it to your local college or museum and see if there's an archaeology expert who can take a look....you never know and there be other things there of historical or intrinsic value...


----------



## Bixel (Apr 10, 2011)

cowseatmaize when it first popped out, I actually thought the same thing until I picked it up. The colouring, and the fact it was covered in mud made me think it was cast metal as well.

 I think I will probably hold onto it until I can find someone confirm for me that it is a repro piece, or new. As much as I believe it is something new, I would hate to throw it out and find out it did have some value/age/interest later.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2011)

Run it through one of those facial recognition programs.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Insulators Rule!
> 
> Found this very odd doll today. I was out helping build an offroad track for remote control vehicles, and in the digging process, I saw this roll out of the bucket. Now I I picked it up, and brushed it off, and this is the odd little fellow I saw.
> 
> ...


 
 Kyle,...I _think_ it's a depiction of a character from a vintage cartoon called little Abner...and it's a likeness of the "shmoo" character..comparing the pics I might be wrong, but that's what came to mind,...Interesting find either way.


----------



## Ice (May 17, 2011)

That looks a lot like one of these little fellas: Mexican Candleholder Just without his arms.
 I see whole ones of these from time to time in different styles in thrift stores, I have no idea how long they've been made for, but there might be some older ones out there, could all be based on something, but I know nothing of their history. If he is one of those little guys with how common reproductions of them are it might be rather difficult to determine its age.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 17, 2011)

It looks like you could put a spell on someome with that thing [:-]


----------

